# Roast potatoes



## otuatail (Dec 24, 2015)

I have never made roast potatoes. Ant bessy has always been the best approach. I have looked at James Martin as I watch him a lot. The question is what to use IF ANY? 

“James Martin uses dripping or lard to make his favourite roast potatoes, but duck or goose fat works just as well.”

What is cheapest, best or use nothing?

What flavour if any is impacted.


----------



## puffin3 (Dec 24, 2015)

otuatail said:


> I have never made roast potatoes. Ant bessy has always been the best approach. I have looked at James Martin as I watch him a lot. The question is what to use IF ANY?
> 
> “James Martin uses dripping or lard to make his favourite roast potatoes, but duck or goose fat works just as well.”
> 
> ...


Use Yukon Gold potatoes. Wash them well and dry them well. Poke a sharp knife into the flesh a few times if you are roasting them whole. If you're quartering them put them all in a bowl and pour a little olive oil and a sprinkle of Kosher salt and fresh ground pepper on them to lightly coat and a drizzle of balsamic vinegar if you some at hand. Then onto a baking dish and into a 325 degree oven until they are fork tender.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 24, 2015)

If you like crispy roasted potatoes, like I do, follow this recipe. Best ever: http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/11/ultra-crispy-roast-potatoes-recipe.html


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 24, 2015)

Do want whole potatoes or wedges? Duck fat is to die for with poatoes.


----------



## creative (Dec 24, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Do want whole potatoes or wedges? Duck fat is to die for with poatoes.


I agree.


----------



## otuatail (Dec 24, 2015)

Ok I should have said I am in the UK never heard of Yukon Gold potatoes

We have baking potatoes, King Edward and Morris piper. (JM recommends MP for chips)


I wondered did any of these leave an after taste or flavour the potatoes. I got some pork dripping and it doesn't smell too bad. Will investigate this further


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 24, 2015)

Here's an article that compares different types of potatoes common in the UK and their characteristics when roasted. Give it a read and use the method that most appeals to you. 

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2009/dec/17/best-roast-potato-recipe


----------



## di reston (Dec 24, 2015)

Where ever you are, you need potatoes that are floury when you cook them.
Part cook them in water to start them off, and then start off the roasting by coating them in fat. When they are well coated, put them in the roasting tray and have the temperature high. Baste them frequently until they start to brown and then leave them to crisp up until they're ready. It's a bit of a knack, but once you've mastered it you'll always get good roasties,

Merry Christmas

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------



## tenspeed (Dec 24, 2015)

I make roast potato wedges with red new potatoes.  For medium size potatoes I'll cut them in eighths and toss with EVOO to coat.  Put them on a baking sheet skin side down, sprinkle with a little salt if desired.  Roast for 20 minutes or so at 350 - 375 until almost done, and then finish them under the broiler to brown them.  Sometimes I'll sprinkle them with rosemary.


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 24, 2015)

I've used russet, gold and red potatoes for dicing (about 2 to 2.5 cm dice) and roasting and all work just fine.  I've never found any need to boil them first.  

I've also never used any animal fats, just vegetable oil or a light olive oil.  I usually use some sort of herb seasoning too (thyme and rosemary both work well, and if you have it in some form the UK, Montreal steak or chicken seasoning is excellent), along with coarse salt and black pepper.  

I cut up the potatoes, toss them in a bowl with the oil and seasonings, then spread in a single layer on a baking sheet sprayed with cooking spray.  I roast them in a medium hot to hot oven (200°-250°C) to make them crispy outside and tender and fluffy inside.  Roast for about 30-45 minutes.


----------



## tenspeed (Dec 24, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> I cut up the potatoes, toss them in a bowl with the oil and seasonings, then spread in a single layer on a baking sheet sprayed with cooking spray.


Why bother with the cooking spray?  My understanding is that cooking spray is oil diluted with other stuff.  Tossing the potatoes with oil keeps them from sticking.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 24, 2015)

Olive oil, seasoning to taste. Cut into medium size chunks or if potato is small quarters. Main thing to use same kind potato and cut uniformly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 24, 2015)

tenspeed said:


> Why bother with the cooking spray?  My understanding is that cooking spray is oil diluted with other stuff.  Tossing the potatoes with oil keeps them from sticking.




Logically you are correct but I have found through trial and error that it makes a difference with sticking.


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 24, 2015)

tenspeed said:


> Why bother with the cooking spray?  My understanding is that cooking spray is oil diluted with other stuff.  Tossing the potatoes with oil keeps them from sticking.





Andy M. said:


> Logically you are correct but I have found through trial and error that it makes a difference with sticking.



I was going to say the same thing.  I once thought the same as Tenspeed, but in actual practice it does make a difference.  I don't have what I would consider a logical explanation for it, but it seems to work.


----------



## creative (Dec 24, 2015)

I forgot to buy duck fat (or goose fat) to roast my potatoes.  However, I do have some organic *coconut oil* (solid at room temperature). A quick google search shows that these work with roast potatoes.   Anyone here tried it?  If so, were they crisp?  Did they taste of coconut?


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 24, 2015)

Unless you have some aversion to olive oil, I personally wouldn't use coconut oil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 24, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> Unless you have some aversion to olive oil, I personally wouldn't use coconut oil.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



I agree.  I don't know why it would have to be some sort of solid fat.  It certainly doesn't have to be animal fat and I would never use coconut oil unless I was looking for that flavor.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 24, 2015)

If you want to cut the roasting time but still have crispy oven potatoes, put the taw cubes in a bowl, add your oil or animal fat, seasonings, and mix thoroughly. Cover tightly with cling wrap and microwave until they are barely tender. Time depends amount, but I need about 4-5 minutes total for two very generous servings. About halfway through microwave time take the bowl out and gently toss the potatoes. If the wrap has bubbled up into a dome you can flip them as if it were a snow globe. ~ Spread out on your baking sheet and roast, flipping about halfway through. I have fully roasted potatoes about 30 minutes after putting them in the oven.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 24, 2015)

*CG, *when I roast thick potato wedges, I also par cook them in the microwave. Works great. Fluffy insides and crispy outsides.


----------



## creative (Dec 25, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> Unless you have some aversion to olive oil, I personally wouldn't use coconut oil.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


I was thinking of using them both to make roast potatoes (50:50 ratio).  Can you say why you wouldn't use coconut oil?  The flavour?


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 25, 2015)

I actually roast mine with a make-shift barbecue sauce.
I do cube them and microwave them first just to get the process started.
I place them single layered on an aluminum foil lined glass pan/ dish ( whatever its called)
For whatever reason, maybe just the properties of the heating of glass, I seem to get the best crisp-factor this way ( and the aluminum foil makes it an easier clean up and also easier transfer of potatoes to serving dish)
I actually start off at about 425 for 1/2 hour, baste with the barbecue sauce, then another 1/2 hour or so at about 375, baste again, then down to 325 basting a final time sprinkling with garlic and onion powder.

to me, best served after it has cooled a bit ( when its too hot, its hard to appreciate the flavor)

***Above is more about my technique than a recipe itself. Its one of those things that I just throw together, so Id really have to pay attention to myself, next time i make them, to give any accuracy to time, ingredients and measurements***


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 25, 2015)

I peel, quarter or wedge them, steam them in a basket until they just barely start to soften, pick up the steamer basket and dump them on some paper towels just to get surface dampness off, then place on foil lined cookie sheet large enough so they can be spread in a single layer later.  S and P and drizzle a good bit of olive oil.  Mix so all surfaces are well coated and there should be some excess olive oil on bottom.  Spread out in single layer.  Bake in 375 oven until crispy and golden, stirring every 10-15 minutes or so.  It usually takes 30-45 minutes for them to cook depending on size of cuts and how much moisture was in the potatoes to begin with.  Soft and fluffy on the inside and crisp and crunchy on the outside.

Oh, ETA, duck fat definitely will add the taste of duck fat.  I recently made a cassoulet using turkey thighs I had confit'd in duck fat plus just the tiniest bit of duck fat I used to start cooking my lardons.  You could definitely tell duck fat had been used.


----------



## creative (Dec 25, 2015)

Just to report back on having roasted my potatoes in an equal mixture of olive oil and organic coconut oil....don't bother!   It browned them up fine but somehow affected the crunch factor and they were brown but slightly soft, i.e. not crisp.  Thus, to my requirements, they were a total fail!!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 26, 2015)

creative said:


> I was thinking of using them both to make roast potatoes (50:50 ratio).  Can you say why you wouldn't use coconut oil?  The flavour?




For me it's flavor, and also I don't see need for all this new super foods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 26, 2015)

+1, *Charlie*. I don't care how "good" the trendy food people say coconut oil is, the fact that it has 11.8 grams of fat per Tbsp is enough to chase me away. Besides, I'd rather flavor things with butter (7.3g sat fat) or, in my case, bacon grease (5g sat fat). The flavor is so much more appealing with, say, potatoes.


----------



## creative (Dec 27, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> +1, *Charlie*. I don't care how "good" the trendy food people say coconut oil is, the fact that it has 11.8 grams of fat per Tbsp is enough to chase me away. Besides, I'd rather flavor things with butter (7.3g sat fat) or, in my case, bacon grease (5g sat fat). The flavor is so much more appealing with, say, potatoes.


Erm... - 1 !

Coconut oil is very far from being an ordinary fat - for one thing (because of its components) it is metabolised differently, hence why you see it in health shops.

10 Proven Health Benefits of Coconut Oil (No. 3 is Best)

I prefer duck or goose fat with roast potatoes though.  Bacon grease or butter works is appetitising though for omelettes I find.


----------



## tenspeed (Dec 27, 2015)

creative said:


> Erm... - 1 !
> 
> Coconut oil is very far from being an ordinary fat - for one thing (because of its components) it is metabolised differently, hence why you see it in health shops.
> 
> ...


  According to WebMD, coconut oil is not what some claim it to be.  Their conclusion: "Enjoy coconut oil if it is your preference but do so in moderation until further research indicates it is better than other saturated fats."


Coconut Oil Uses & Your Health

Here's a comparison of olive oil and coconut oil from the Cleveland Clinic:

http://health.clevelandclinic.org/2013/10/olive-oil-vs-coconut-oil-which-is-heart-healthier/


----------



## creative (Dec 27, 2015)

Tenspeed - whilst I do have reservations about coconut oil, it can easily be dismissed without knowing of its properties.  (This is what I was addressing in my last post on it).   It would seem that some foods undergo various plus and minuses with current research exclaiming the latest finding so it is prudent to exercise caution.

I am more inclined to use it as a moisturiser or hair conditioner since I find its taste not that pleasant.  I didn't get the opportunity to try it out/taste it before I bought some.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 27, 2015)

creative said:


> It would seem that some foods undergo various plus and minuses with current research exclaiming the latest finding so it is prudent to exercise caution.



In this case, however, the Cleveland Clinic page clearly states that there is extensive research showing the benefits of olive oil and extensive research showing the harm of coconut oil. Some small studies indicate possible benefits compared to other saturated fats, but not compared to unsaturated fats like olive oil.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 27, 2015)

creative said:


> It would seem that some foods undergo various plus and minuses with current research exclaiming the latest finding so it is prudent to exercise caution.



In this case, however, the Cleveland Clinic page clearly states that there is extensive research showing the benefits of olive oil and extensive research showing the harm of coconut oil. Some small studies indicate possible benefits compared to other saturated fats, but not compared to unsaturated fats like olive oil. 

News reports often sound as if every study is equally important, but doctors and scientists make recommendations based on the preponderance of the evidence. 

Meanwhile, health food stores often base their recommendations on folklore.


----------



## creative (Dec 27, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> In this case, however, the Cleveland Clinic page clearly states that there is extensive research showing the benefits of olive oil and extensive research showing the harm of coconut oil. Some small studies indicate possible benefits compared to other saturated fats, but not compared to unsaturated fats like olive oil.
> 
> News reports often sound as if every study is equally important, but doctors and scientists make recommendations based on the preponderance of the evidence.
> 
> Meanwhile, health food stores often base their recommendations on folklore.


??? Where is this "extensive research showing the harm of coconut oil" in the Cleveland Clinic report?  It just says not to overdo the HEALTHY fats i.e. concedes the coconut oil is not one of the typical bad guys foodwise.  They obviously know about the MCT factor (mentioned in the link I gave on the last page # 26).

Furthermore, here in UK there are strict regulations re. claims that can be made on products obtained in health food shops, notably they are not allowed to make a medicinal claim.  I wouldn't be so quick to diss folklore either since certain info passed down has now been researched and incorporated into the pharmaceutical industry e.g. that willow bark alleviated headaches. Subsequent analysis isolated the salicin in it and we now have aspirin.  _I wonder how many more findings there could be too with sufficient research into them?_


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 27, 2015)

creative said:


> ??? Where is this "extensive research showing the harm of coconut oil" in the Cleveland Clinic report?  It just says not to overdo the HEALTHY fats i.e. concedes the coconut oil is not one of the typical bad guys foodwise.  They obviously know about the MCT factor (mentioned in the link I gave on the last page # 26).
> 
> Furthermore, here in UK there are strict regulations re. claims that can be made on products obtained in health food shops, notably they are not allowed to make a medicinal claim.  I wouldn't be so quick to diss folklore either since certain info passed down has now been researched and incorporated into the pharmaceutical industry e.g. that willow bark alleviated headaches. Subsequent analysis isolated the salicin in it and we now have aspirin.  _I wonder how many more findings there could be too with sufficient research into them?_



Read the part under "Olive Oil Wins!"


----------



## creative (Dec 27, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Read the part under "Olive Oil Wins."


I did...it is phrased with caution, i.e. is not conclusive.  Jury is still out it would seem! 

For what it's worth, olive oil is a no brainer in terms of being obviously healthier.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 27, 2015)

creative said:


> I did...it is phrased with caution, i.e. is not conclusive.  Jury is still out it would seem!
> 
> For what it's worth, olive oil is a no brainer in terms of being obviously healthier.



We must not be reading the same thing. 

"Coconut oil is high in saturated fat, shown through extensive research to harm heart health."

Sounds quite conclusive to me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 27, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> +1, *Charlie*. I don't care how "good" the trendy food people say coconut oil is...





creative said:


> ...Coconut oil is very far from being an ordinary fat - for one thing (because of its components) it is metabolised differently, hence why you see it in health shops.
> 
> 10 Proven Health Benefits of Coconut Oil (No. 3 is Best)...


Can we then agree on the fact that the flavor of a coconut oil does not lend itself well towards a savory dish? Since I bake infrequently, and I know our taste buds would not appreciate any faint flavor of coconut in our potatoes or Brussels sprouts, I would not reach for the tub of coconut oil in my pantry instead of using the butter or bacon fat in my fridge, or a cooking oil from my pantry. Nutrition in food is very important, but if a dish does not taste right it's not worth eating, IMO.

I did read the article that you linked to above. It does present some interesting points. But at the moment, coconut oil seems to be enjoying a lot of press. Until research is more extensive using larger test groups, I personally feel more comfortable cooking in the style which I currently use: less fat, smaller amounts of meat, more fish, mostly whole grains, and lots and lots of veggies and fruit. And, always, the less processed and refined the better. You may feel differently, and that is your choice.


----------



## creative (Dec 27, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> We must not be reading the same thing.
> 
> "Coconut oil is high in saturated fat, shown through extensive research to harm heart health."
> 
> Sounds quite conclusive to me.


Please note: What's missing here is the fact that coconut oil does _not_ behave in the body like normal saturated fact because of the MCT properties.  It is metabolised DIFFERENTLY.  The comment was made as if coconut oil is a typical saturated fat which, of course, it is not!!


----------



## creative (Dec 27, 2015)

Cooking Goddess - yes I agree with the points you make.

(To explain - I am _far_ from rooting for coconut oil but also I, and many others, realise that it is very far from being a typical saturated fat).  

I also agree that it is getting a lot of press and I am not totally won over by this.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 27, 2015)

creative said:


> Please note: What's missing here is the fact that coconut oil does _not_ behave in the body like normal saturated fact because of the MCT properties.  It is metabolised DIFFERENTLY.  The comment was made as if coconut oil is a typical saturated fat which, of course, it is not!!



There is no evidence of that. From 
http://blog.armyhealth.pbrc.edu/post/The-Truth-about-Coconut-Oil



> Many of the positive health claims about coconut oil are likely based on MCT oils in the purest form, which can only be manufactured. It is true that MCT can be distilled from coconut oil, but this is not the same thing you will see on the shelves in the grocery store.


----------



## creative (Dec 27, 2015)

http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/mct-oil-vs-coconut-oil-the-truth-exposed/ (from an authentic source of info)

"_Coconut oil in nature contains all four MCTs. In addition, it contains a small percentage of longer chain fatty acids._" 

With apologies to otuatail - who started this thread - for my part in it going off topic.


----------



## Addie (Dec 27, 2015)

Coconut oil has too much hype and controversy surrounding it. So I will stick with what I know and like. Olive oil and butter. Both for the flavor and health benefits.


----------



## creative (Dec 27, 2015)

Addie said:


> Coconut oil has too much hype and controversy surrounding it. So I will stick with what I know and like. Olive oil and butter. Both for the flavor and health benefits.


Yes I do tend to agree with this.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 28, 2015)

creative said:


> http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/mct-oil-vs-coconut-oil-the-truth-exposed/ (from an authentic source of info)
> 
> "_Coconut oil in nature contains all four MCTs. In addition, it contains a small percentage of longer chain fatty acids._"
> 
> With apologies to otuatail - who started this thread - for my part in it going off topic.



MCTs are to coconut oil as salicylic acid is to willow bark. One is isolated, purified and standardized; the other is not.


----------



## puffin3 (Dec 28, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Can we then agree on the fact that the flavor of a coconut oil does not lend itself well towards a savory dish? Since I bake infrequently, and I know our taste buds would not appreciate any faint flavor of coconut in our potatoes or Brussels sprouts, I would not reach for the tub of coconut oil in my pantry instead of using the butter or bacon fat in my fridge, or a cooking oil from my pantry. Nutrition in food is very important, but if a dish does not taste right it's not worth eating, IMO.
> 
> I did read the article that you linked to above. It does present some interesting points. But at the moment, coconut oil seems to be enjoying a lot of press. Until research is more extensive using larger test groups, I personally feel more comfortable cooking in the style which I currently use: less fat, smaller amounts of meat, more fish, mostly whole grains, and lots and lots of veggies and fruit. And, always, the less processed and refined the better. You may feel differently, and that is your choice.


 I buy coconut oil by the five gallon pail. It has absolutely no coconut flavor.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 28, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> I buy coconut oil by the five gallon pail. It has absolutely no coconut flavor.



I was going to say, Ive bought it twice, 2 different brands, and I really didn't notice and coconut flavor at all.  Only major physical difference was that it was solid at room temp.

larry


----------



## Addie (Dec 28, 2015)

Okay folks. We all get the dang message. Some use coconut oil, some don't. 'Nuff said. This thread is about roasted potatoes. If you want to have any further discussion regarding this particular product, may I suggest you start a separate thread under General Cooking Info. 

This thread has been hijacked long enough. Let us all get back on subject please. Thank you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 28, 2015)

Addie said:


> Okay folks. We all get the dang message. Some use coconut oil, some don't. 'Nuff said. This thread is about roasted potatoes. If you want to have any further discussion regarding this particular product, may I suggest you start a separate thread under General Cooking Info.
> 
> This thread has been hijacked long enough. Let us all get back on subject please. Thank you.



Pot, black, all that good stuff


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 28, 2015)

+1, GG 

otuatail, not sure if you're still here or not, but for a different spin have you ever tried roasted yams?  Cut up into wedges, toss in olive oil, sprinkle with cinnamon and roast.  Delicious!


----------



## Addie (Dec 29, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Pot, black, all that good stuff



Yeah, I know. I am one of the most guilty ones of this practice. But I am trying to redeem myself. It ain't easy folks.


----------



## HolyCanoli (Dec 29, 2015)

i use Russets, a package of Lipton's Onion soup and toss with olive oil.  Either slice or chunk and roast in oven at 400 until golden.

OR slice, chunk or wedge sweet potatoes, toss with olive oil, cinnamon and brown sugar and roast in oven at 400 until golden.


----------

